# 2002 case cvx 170 fault codes coming up



## case170cvx (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi every one. 

Just posting a question to see if anyone can help as im having a few problems with my case cvx 170. 

After i work if for a small while it starts to idle and run weird. whats happening is it idles up and down or if revs are applied it revs up nd down really bad. I have replaced the diesel pump so far. it keeps on bringing up fault codes which i will list below.

EEM:
fault 141
FMGR:
fault 240
241
242
64

Any help with this problem would be greatly appreciated thanks

Shane


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't have a list of codes, but I'll bet your dealer does. Any chance of calling them to see what the codes mean? A factory service manual for the tractor might list the codes, then at least you would have an idea where to start repairs. Could it be an issue with the electronic governor system newer diesel tractors employ? Or, since it happens after working it a bit, could it be a mechanical problem such as a leaking head gasket or dirty fuel system?


----------



## CS120 (Mar 29, 2013)

We have the same problem with our CVX 150, did you ever get your cvx sorted?


----------



## maniek1982 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pls help i have thze same problem


----------



## ggabim (Sep 30, 2014)

The fault codes are related with lack of communication between EEM and FMGR.


----------

